# The Legend of the Legion



## dimsum (12 Apr 2017)

> What comes to mind when you think of the French Foreign Legion? Most likely men struggling through the desert in heavy blue coats and white peaked caps. Men who joined up after a lifetime of crime, fighting valiantly, then leaving the Legion to become tough, faceless mercenaries trading on their background, or else dying in the mud of Dien Bien Phu as the last choppers leave for La Belle France.
> 
> The reality is different. In its first version, the Legion was seen as a rough mercenary force that guaranteed immunity from criminal prosecution, as well as a new life and French citizenship. In its second incarnation, the Legion became a sort of substitute family. Now in its third, the official image of the Legion is of an elite fighting force, to be compared with the British SAS or the US Navy Seals. Today, legionnaires are much more than a band of mere ‘expendables’.



https://aeon.co/essays/why-young-men-queue-up-to-die-in-the-french-foreign-legion


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Apr 2017)

Thanks, I really enjoyed reading that.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Apr 2017)

<that guy>The Foreign Legion's not been in UAE since mid 2016 - 13 DBLE's moved back to France</that guy> -- still, interesting historical overview.


----------



## exspy (12 Apr 2017)

The Legion is in the midst of an expansion due to an increase in its authorized strength.  The move of 13e DBLE from Africa to France included its expansion from a cadre (in Africa) to a full strength infantry regiment.  Accompanying this is the addition of a fourth rifle company to each Legion infantry unit.  Together this has resulted in the training regiment at Castelnaudary being expanded to handle the influx of new bods.

It's a good time for those 18-25 year olds who always dreamt of running away to join the Legion to do it.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------

